# Thank You



## Ryan Schlip (Nov 11, 2020)

My family has lost several goats to parasites. Every time I treated for worms the became much worse and didn't survive. Earlier this week I confused these worms with bloat. The next day, I treated for worms and one of the kids began to decline. I found this forum and read up on a few posts that said I needed Red Cell (6cc to 100lbs). Immediately I ran to Tractor supply and began treatment. Ray, the calf, has made a great recovery but we still have a little ways to go. She can hold her head up but cannot stand yet. My wife and I brought her into the house, have been treating her daily with Red Cell and range of motion exercises. I am confident that we are on the right track and I just wanted to say Thank you. Thank you so very much for sharing your stories and passing on very helpful information. I will be coming here for all concerns involving my kids. Thanks again for sharing, I think it my have saved Ray's life.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How are you treating parasites? Do you have fecals done to include coccidia? Do your goats have minerals? Glad you were able to find info.


----------



## Ryan Schlip (Nov 11, 2020)

Their diet consists mostly of Alfalfa. I do have feed and minerals that I often include into feedings. For treatment, I like positive pellets. Its medicated and treats for several internal parasites. I have not had fecal done, but I recognize the symptoms and saw several in their stool.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I'm glad this forum has helped you so much! It sure is a great place.

Pelleted dewormers are notorious for not working. They are not strong enough to kill most parasites and it can be very easy to create resistance in the worms when using them. I made the same mistake when I was starting out.

We here would recommend a chemical wormer (ivermectin, cydectin e.g.) or an Herbal wormer. (Land of Havilah Parasite formula is what I use, but there are few more). I personally love herbal wormers as there is no risk to creating parasite resistance and there is no withdraw time if you are milking. If you are dealing with coccidia that would be a whole other discussion.

A fecal would be a very good thing to have done so you know exactly what you are dealing with. There is a lab called Meadow Mist that does fecals for $6 a sample. Most parasites are microscopic, coccidia is one of them, so unless you are looking at them under a microscope, you really wouldn't be able to see them with the naked eye.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Positive pellets is not an effective de wormer. Find either Ivomec injectable (1 cc per 40# subQ) , Valbazen(1 cc per 20# orally), Equimax horse dewormer (3 x the horse dose orally), Cydectin sheep drench (4.5 per 25# orally)..there are others our there as well. She needs something that will effectively kill those parasites.

For anemia
Red cell 6cc per 100# once a day for a week then once a week until eye lid color improves
B 12 injectable or B complex injectable once a day
30 cc of a 50/50 ACV/ Water mix once a day help speed recovery
high protein feed, leaves, vines, pines cedar and alfalfa all help rebuild red blood cells.

DO you have access to quality essential oils? Lemon is great for anemia, Oregano is a good one for parasites. 

Shes a pretty girl and lucky you are dedicated to her care!! 
Best wishes


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Pelleted dewormers are not effective and if that is what you have been using for treatment it is likely why you are having issues.

If you saw white segments in stool, that is likely tapeworm. If she were mine, I would give cydectin and valbazen on the same day as a combo wormer, this will target tapeworm and barberpole worm.

She may also have coccidia so a fecal test is a good idea because parasites can be present without ever causing an issue in stool. 

Fortified vitamin b complex injections would be very good, 6cc per 100lbs subq.

Are her eyelids pale?

What other symptoms has she experienced?


----------



## Ryan Schlip (Nov 11, 2020)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Pelleted dewormers are not effective and if that is what you have been using for treatment it is likely why you are having issues.
> 
> If you saw white segments in stool, that is likely tapeworm. If she were mine, I would give cydectin and valbazen on the same day as a combo wormer, this will target tapeworm and barberpole worm.
> 
> ...


Eyelids and tongue pal, but today she only had her second dose of Red Cell.
She is fatigued, lethargic at times, and can not stand on her own.


----------



## Ryan Schlip (Nov 11, 2020)

happybleats said:


> Positive pellets is not an effective de wormer. Find either Ivomec injectable (1 cc per 40# subQ) , Valbazen(1 cc per 20# orally), Equimax horse dewormer (3 x the horse dose orally), Cydectin sheep drench (4.5 per 25# orally)..there are others our there as well. She needs something that will effectively kill those parasites.
> 
> For anemia
> Red cell 6cc per 100# once a day for a week then once a week until eye lid color improves
> ...


I do not have access to essential oils. Thank you so very much for the information. Its very helpful


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Ok - give cydectin and valbazen.

Start on this mix (as many of the ingredients as you can get)

1/4 teaspoon of cayenne, cinnamon, slippery elm bark powder, and ginger (can be substituted for a slice of raw ginger the size of a quarter about 1/2 cm thick). Blend with 1 raw clove of garlic, molasses, apple cider vinegar, and enough water to drench.

2-4x daily.

Red cell 6cc per 100lbs once daily for 7 days then once weekly until color reaches borderline safe.

B Complex 2x daily.

As for feed, mix up a slurry of soaked alfalfa pellets, 4 oz warm dark beer, a bit of whole yogurt, mashed banana, a little pumpkin puree, some dark greens like kale or collard, and parsley and wheatgrass if available to you. Feed her this multiple times a day to keep her fed.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

To address both barberpole and tape worm Equamax horse wormer is another good choice. I would grab a fresh fecal sample before deworming her and send it in...deworm her then in 10 days get another fecal to make sure dewormer of choice is working. Send fecal to meadowmist labs. Its 6 bucks and she gives you what your dealing with and numbers. You might want to grab a few decals samples from other herd members to see how wide the problem is.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How old and what is the weight of the goat? Would you prefer to use chemical or herbal treatment?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You really need a good wormer as sugggested.

Glad we have helped and I see really good advice by all again here as well.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Such good advice above. Both the cydection and valbazen do not require a prescription from the vet. You can get it at farm stores, or order online through Jeffers , Valley Vet, etc. It is extremely likely he is still battling worms or cocci. Take a poop sample to your vet - it's easily done and usually very cheap. Without proper dosing of wormer, he will likely hang on and continue to deteriorate beyond help.


----------



## Ryan Schlip (Nov 11, 2020)

ksalvagno said:


> How old and what is the weight of the goat? Would you prefer to use chemical or herbal treatment?


She is maybe 9 months old and about 35lbs. I like the sound of herbal treatment.


----------



## Ryan Schlip (Nov 11, 2020)

I can't believe all the help. It's overwhelming. Thank you all for all of your advice. 

I will prioritize a fecal and go from there.

Thanks again


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

She's quite small for 9 months. Please get a fecal run. Even folks who love herbals will turn to chemicals if a parasite load is heavy.


----------



## Ryan Schlip (Nov 11, 2020)

She came to us young and still feeding. So I'm not exactly sure how old she is, but she's been here since May


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I use land of havilah herbal parasite formula with great success. I was loosing goats and dumping chemical dewormers to no avail..switch to herbal and saved my herd. Herbs take a great amount of commitment especially if the goat already in trouble. Frequent dosing to get them set then weekly or twice weekly dosing. She is critical and since it takes time to order and mailed out..I would start with a good chem. Dewormer and get her started on herbs as soon as you get it. She may also have coccidia as mentioned as well which take a different type of treatment. The blend Nigerian Dwarf Goat Owner707 mentioned above is a good start.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

For fecal: https://www.meadowmistlabservice.com/

Herbal information https://landofhavilahfarm.com/parasiteformula/


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

goatblessings said:


> She's quite small for 9 months. Please get a fecal run. Even folks who love herbals will turn to chemicals if a parasite load is heavy.


Can I disagree?!

Please don't make assumptions!!

The only time I recommend chemicals is if someone doesn't have access to natural methods, or if they haven't been using it, because it works best when it builds up.

But I just helped someone who had a goat with a barberpole fecal result of 8000 EPG, totally naturally we reduced the load in two days to 750 and it's continuously reducing.

In my own goats I've had nearly 2000 EPG go to 50EPG very quickly and easily.

For this goat, because I don't think they will get the herbal parasite formulas and essential oils shipped quick enough, I did recommend cydectin and valbazen as well as a fecal test for coccidia!


----------



## Ryan Schlip (Nov 11, 2020)

Valbazen is not available in my area. I'm going to have to order it online. This is what is available in my area. She is unable to pick herself up but still eating on her own.

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/bivi-cydectin-pour-on-500cc-2200656


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Not being able to get up is extremely concerning. The pour on will not work. Please get her to a vet at this point - she also may have an overload of coccidia as well. You may lose her if you wait on meds.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Agree that if she can't stand up, you need a vet.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

You cannot use a pour on. Can you find quest horse gel? Ivermectin and Safeguard to use in conjunction with one another?

I don’t think a vet would be a bad idea given the fact that I really want a fecal run on her ASAP!!

I am definitely guessing she has coccidia.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would go with Equimax horse paste over Quest, because she is critical, Quest maybe too strong. 
A vet would be best at this point, get her some much needed fluids, a fecal to see what she is dealing with and treatment. However, vets often go for either Safeguard/Panacure which pretty much no longer works for most or they grab the purple cydectin and give it orally...which is bad bad bad idea. You will need to stand up for her and request a different dewormer. OR give the safeguard as a gentle clean and pick up a better dewormer on your way home. Refuse the purple cydectin at all cost. If she turns out to have coccidia, Vets often prescribe Corid which we want to be sure to dilute and dose proper or you can ask for Marquis, which is a one to 2 time dose. 

Are you giving her the herb blend mentioned earlier?


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> Agree that if she can't stand up, you need a vet.


Yes, she may need a blood transfusion if it is anemia that is making her so weak.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Blood transfusion would be fantastic!


----------



## Ryan Schlip (Nov 11, 2020)

happybleats said:


> I would go with Equimax horse paste over Quest, because she is critical, Quest maybe too strong.
> A vet would be best at this point, get her some much needed fluids, a fecal to see what she is dealing with and treatment. However, vets often go for either Safeguard/Panacure which pretty much no longer works for most or they grab the purple cydectin and give it orally...which is bad bad bad idea. You will need to stand up for her and request a different dewormer. OR give the safeguard as a gentle clean and pick up a better dewormer on your way home. Refuse the purple cydectin at all cost. If she turns out to have coccidia, Vets often prescribe Corid which we want to be sure to dilute and dose proper or you can ask for Marquis, which is a one to 2 time dose.
> 
> Are you giving her the herb blend mentioned earlier?


You mean the banana and kale concoction? I'm giving her that and the apple cider vinager mix too. I was able to send off the fecal and pick up equimax. I bathed her and fed her alfalfa. She is able to eat on her own

I've given her red cell every morning.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I mean the herbal blend NigerianDwarfOwner707 posted. Hers is similar one I post often called Tummy tamer
1 teaspoon each
Cayenne pepper
Ginger
Cinnamon
Slippery elm
Acv
Molasses in enough water to drench.
Can split in two servings if too much. Give 3-4 times day.

Glad she is eating on her own. Lots of protein and natural browse food.

Equamax is 3 times the horse dose..if she weighs 30 pounds..dose as if she is 90 pounds...this dewormer has a good margin of safety so if she gets more than she needs..wont hurt.


----------



## Ryan Schlip (Nov 11, 2020)

happybleats said:


> I mean the herbal blend NigerianDwarfOwner707 posted. Hers is similar one I post often called Tummy tamer
> 1 teaspoon each
> Cayenne pepper
> Ginger
> ...


Yes. I've been giving that to her throughout the day.

Should I dilute the Equamax for drench? She is a picky eater.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

No dont dilute the Equamax. She needs full strength. Have you started giving b complex? 

You are doing great!! Its hard when our babies are not well...you are giving her a strong fighting chance.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Dont dilute the Equimax. Give it to het straight from the tube. There is a dial on it where you can adjust the amount that will come out. 

i havent read through the whole thread yet but sounds like you are dealing with barber pole, tapeworms and cocci from what I saw. 
I had one case of tapes when i brought a new goat home. Valbazen did the trick. 
Cocci: I love toltrazuril, and corid worked on my calf, but his cocci numbers werent too high. 
Barber pole: This killed me this spring. Lost 2, which is alot for my small herd. Here is what we did
First day, MOM, to help flsuh. LOTS OF HYDRATION!!! Ivermectin 1 cc per 20 pounds (ill double check on that), then again 2 weeks later. Everyday, red cell, 6 cc per 100 pounds. Everyday scour halt, i think 2 cc but again, ill double check. Then I did valbazen, i THINK cc per 10 pounds? Please dont quote me on the dosages, school has been putting me through it, and I am very tired! Then LOH herbals. b-12 injections, both the prescription and the OTC kind. 

Neither one of mine made it, sadly, and when they couldnt get up is when we decided to put them down. It really does suck. Hopefully your girl will start to get better! Sending my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Ryan Schlip (Nov 11, 2020)

happybleats said:


> No dont dilute the Equamax. She needs full strength. Have you started giving b complex?
> 
> You are doing great!! Its hard when our babies are not well...you are giving her a strong fighting chance.


Thank you. I'm really trying here. She just seems to be getting worse and I've been unable to find a vet that will take her.

I'm about to give her the B12, but she doesn't seem to be able to hold her head up


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Ugh..Im sorry. She is just so critical..you can only do your best..in the end she just might not have that fight left in her.


----------



## Ryan Schlip (Nov 11, 2020)

To be honest, I'm torn. Part of me thinks she isn't going to survive because she's been in this condition for a couple of days. Another part of me thinks she could pull through. Her tongue is pinker, she eats and drinks on her own, fights the drench, and at times can be quite talkative.

I've bathed her frequently, fed her alfalfa, feed, and minerals, blended kale, banana, apple cider vinager, etc. and drenched her, drenched her with the herbal, injected vitamin B, etc...

I will be quite sad if she doesn't pull through, but regardless of what happens I'm still very grateful for everyone's advice. Thank you all so very much.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

My motto is , if they fight, I fight. Sometimes we win and sometimes we loose them..but in the end we know we did all we could for them. It hurts to loose them either way, but we learn from the experience and pull our self up and carry on. I would like to say it gets easier, but it doesn't. I think when it gets easy, I will sell out. We put a lot of love and care in our goats and they leave a lasting impression on our heart. ((hugs))


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Where do you live? Have you googled Goat vets near you? At this point you need to be willing to drive an hour or more to get her some help. Are you giving her any electrolytes?


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

I would try to find a vet, even if she doesn't make it you will need one if you have other goats.

I know the UF college sees goats 
https://www.vetmed.ufl.edu/
But I'm sure there are others


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Please don’t bathe her!

She needs a dewormer and she will only improve once you give a good one so get the equimax in her (as happy bleats said it is 3x the horse dose).

A vet will really help you, they can give her a blood transfusion etc.

If you absolutely cannot get to a vet, give the equimax and go buy some albon or toltrazuril (would not use Corid with a weak goat like this). She needs help and she needs help now, if she doesn’t pull through after the dewormers then such is life, when they get to this point it is tough. The pelleted dewormer does nothing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A vet would be good right now.


----------



## Ryan Schlip (Nov 11, 2020)

I bathed her because she isn't moving and is pooping a lot. I didn't want her covered in dung. The equimax was given to her yesterday afternoon and she able to eat on her own.

The only vet I found says the transfusion is a 50/50 shot and can cause more complications.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Alright, what else does that vet say? Is that vet able to run a fecal test?


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

Try asking about the transfusion in the facebook group Goat Vet Corner. Only vets are allowed to answer questions in that group.
We have never had a blood transfusion done but I have seen posts online where a goat received a blood transfusion with positive results.

A vet could help with other things too such as prescription drugs (injectable b12 for example), and subcutaneous or IV fluids.


----------



## Ryan Schlip (Nov 11, 2020)

Fecal had been sent in and I should have results Monday.

Recommended wetting the alfalfa and continue with red cell.

Continue B12 injections


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Is her poop runny? Pepto can help sooth her tummy and dry her bum.
You may need to do injectable iron over red cell. It can speed anemia recovery but has its own risk of anaphylactic shock. If you go that route..have epinephrine on hand ready to give or a large dose of liquid Benadryl. Most goats do fine with it but there are those few who cant handle it. In over 15 years I have only had one goat have anaphylactic shock.


----------



## Ryan Schlip (Nov 11, 2020)

Aside from some worms, her poop is a bit clumpy but nearly normal. I'll look into injectable iron. In the mean time, I blended banana, kale, parsley, apple cider vinegar, and water. I've been drenching her with that every couple of hours.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

The extra fruit in her diet may cause the clumpy poop. Another good item to feed is calf manna. Good protien level. Goats love it and only needs 1/4 cup or so a day so last a long time. Tsc carries smaller bags too since It is a bit $$.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Also those worms in her poop are tape worm. Many of the parts are eggs. Make sure to dispose of her poop where she other other goats don't have access.


----------



## Ryan Schlip (Nov 11, 2020)

happybleats said:


> Also those worms in her poop are tape worm. Many of the parts are eggs. Make sure to dispose of her poop where she other other goats don't have access.


Understood. I have been treating the yard, animal pen, and garden with Diatomaceous Earth. The only issue is the rain


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

With tape worm..we rake rake rake. No fun lol..but DE won't be very effective especially in the rain.


----------



## Ryan Schlip (Nov 11, 2020)

happybleats said:


> With tape worm..we rake rake rake. No fun lol..but DE won't be very effective especially in the rain.


lol I have a lot to learn


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

The learning never stops lol. Been in this game over 15 years..still learning. This is a good place to find answers though. Its nice having back up!!


----------



## Ryan Schlip (Nov 11, 2020)

happybleats said:


> The learning never stops lol. Been in this game over 15 years..still learning. This is a good place to find answers though. Its nice having back up!![/QUOTE
> 
> Everyone here has been very helpful, especially you. My children see Ray in her condition and knowing that I'm getting all this advice is been putting them at ease. They know the reality of the situation.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Can you give her some good green pine branches? They really help boost the immune system. She’ll probably be excited to get them. Start small and see how she likes them then if she loves them let her have them. I brought my Thalia back from severe anemia and they really helped. She was 5 weeks old and her mom had been killed by a bobcat so she was also half starved but I swear they helped. Prayers for your doeling that she gets stronger soon!


----------



## Ryan Schlip (Nov 11, 2020)

She made it through the night. I just finished cleaning her, medicating her, feeding, and drenching her. I'll start looking around for pine branches.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

If she is not up on her feet, it is vital to get her up and standing for a few hours throughout the day- even if you have to make a sling.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

:nod::up:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

If she seems stiff, massage her legs and hips and gently move them around to get the circulation going. If she’s been down for awhile she’ll feel like her foot fell asleep so helping her stand and move is really important.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice.


----------



## Ryan Schlip (Nov 11, 2020)

Is anyone familiar with range of motion?

I change her bedding twice daily, brush her, and provide range of motion exercises.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Yes - but she needs to be up.


----------



## Ryan Schlip (Nov 11, 2020)

Understood. I'm getting her up and I have her sitting up in her bed.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Range of motion does help a ton so I would definitely keep that up...along with helping her stand. You can use a large towel as a sling to support her. She may not put weight down at first but keep at it, she will. 
You are doing great!!


----------



## Ryan Schlip (Nov 11, 2020)

happybleats said:


> Range of motion does help a ton so I would definitely keep that up...along with helping her stand. You can use a large towel as a sling to support her. She may not put weight down at first but keep at it, she will.
> You are doing great!!


Thank you. She made it through another night and is much more talkative this morning


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

You’re doing great! Keep it up. Did she enjoy her pine branches? She’s got spunk ...keep fighting!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thats wonderful news. Shes a lucky girl!!


----------



## Ryan Schlip (Nov 11, 2020)

GoofyGoat said:


> You're doing great! Keep it up. Did she enjoy her pine branches? She's got spunk ...keep fighting!


I went looking around the yard, but I don't believe I have any pine. I figured I could look to Lowe's or Tractor supply.

Her appetite came back too and she is being a needy patient lol. That feels like progress


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear, good work.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Ryan Schlip said:


> I went looking around the yard, but I don't believe I have any pine. I figured I could look to Lowe's or Tractor supply.
> 
> Her appetite came back too and she is being a needy patient lol. That feels like progress


Just make sure that if you buy pines from a place like that, that they aren't sprayed with any sort of pesticide.

It's great to hear that your baby is doing well.:goodjob:


----------



## Ryan Schlip (Nov 11, 2020)

Thanks guys. She still has a long way to go


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

The fact she is still fighting is a testament to her care you are giving!! Kudos!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

@Ryan Schlip I really pray she pushes through. She sounds like she has heart and that you are really doing everything you can to help her


----------



## Ryan Schlip (Nov 11, 2020)

She is refusing to eat and hasn't pooped since yesterday. She is clenching her mouth and refusing the drench. I'm still able to get the drench done and she is cooperative when I get it in place. Her ears are low and she isn't communicating.

My wife thinks we should disimpacted her and I'm fearful that its just a matter of time...


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I am so sorry. She may be constipated.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

I’m sorry.

I would do an enema for the poop.

Any change in her eyelid color?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Give an enema right away.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> Give an enema right away.


Toth, thoughts on MOM for flushing the system??


----------



## Ryan Schlip (Nov 11, 2020)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> I'm sorry.
> 
> I would do an enema for the poop.
> 
> Any change in her eyelid color?


Yes, much more pink.

I'm keeping her fluids up and since she isn't eating on her own, drenching her with liquified greens.

I'll get her an enema


----------



## Ryan Schlip (Nov 11, 2020)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Toth, thoughts on MOM for flushing the system??


 What is MOM?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Milk of Magnesia.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You can if you wish.


----------



## Ryan Schlip (Nov 11, 2020)

Enema, MOM, and disimpact have been given/completed


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

If she hasn’t received any today, 4oz of dark beer let it sit out to room temp do not give it cold, drench it orally. Will restart rumen due to bowels slowing down


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh no...Im so sorry she having more issues. Was the enema successful? She may need more roughage to get poop going..will she eat leaves or hay on her own??


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Milk of magnesia will also flush toxins..so its a good call.


----------



## Ryan Schlip (Nov 11, 2020)

happybleats said:


> Oh no...Im so sorry she having more issues. Was the enema successful? She may need more roughage to get poop going..will she eat leaves or hay on her own??


Yes, the enema was successful. My wife got her to eat a little bit earlier, but no luck since. We blended alfalha, banana, kale, yogurt, pumpkin, and oats into a paste. She was eating that yesterday. I'll try to see if she eats some leaves or hay.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Ryan Schlip said:


> Yes, the enema was successful. My wife got her to eat a little bit earlier, but no luck since. We blended alfalha, banana, kale, yogurt, pumpkin, and oats into a paste. She was eating that yesterday. I'll try to see if she eats some leaves or hay.


Yes, try leaves, and maybe more luck with hay if you cut it with a scissors into smaller pieces.

Please remember the beer, it is life-saving!!


----------



## Ryan Schlip (Nov 11, 2020)

She isn't eating the hay or anything for that matter


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

poor baby is tired of it all im sure.
have you tried the dark room temp beer?
Hows her temp holding?


----------



## Ryan Schlip (Nov 11, 2020)

I just wanted to take this time to inform you, that she passed away. I want to thank each and every one of you for all your help, your support, and your wealth of knowledge. If it weren't for you she would have never fought this long.

"It hurts to loose them either way, but we learn from the experience and pull our self up and carry on."

Thank you all so very much. I look forward to learning so much more


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

I am so sorry to hear that, you and her fought for so long. My condolences.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh Ryan, Im so sorry. You and your family worked so hard for her, it is painful when they just don't rally. Yes we learn from our goats, even in loss, they teach us. ((hugs)) to you and your family.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

So sorry you lost her! :hug:


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

:imsorry: You clearly did all you could. She is now at peace. :rose:


----------



## Nicholas (Nov 3, 2020)

I noticed that noone has mentioned electrolytes. In addition to Red Cell and vitamin B, i always include electrolytes when treating lethargic goats. 
Several brands, a few are goat specific. Comes in powder or paste.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

I’m so sorry, Ryan. You really made a tremendous effort to save her. Take what comfort you can from that.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Living_well (Oct 29, 2020)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Ok - give cydectin and valbazen.
> 
> Start on this mix (as many of the ingredients as you can get)
> 
> ...


THIS! we have a lot of battles with parasites due to being in a very humid, wet climate. Over the years our rainfall and humidity has increased. Parasites thrive here. Just this week, one of our adults came down with coccidiosis, had very, liquidy and bloody stools. The very first thing I do with any goat that has a high parasite load is feed them as many cloves of raw garlic as they will tolerate. Oftentimes, I just go out and hold a 5 pieces in my hand... Most goats will gobble them up. I usually use this for more emergency type situations.

There are many common household foods & herbs that can be found in the grocery store in a pinch, if you cannot order them online or make it to a health food store.

I usually add and herbal dewormer and Gi, digestive tract Soother that I blend to the goats feed for daily parasite control.

After a particularly rainy week, during the spring, or when it goat is showing a famacha score or diarrhea that implies High parasite load, these are the things that I will put in a SOAKED ration of feed (alfalfa pellets and/or grain) that can easily be found in a grocery store:

- finely chopped, fresh carrots
- raw (preferably) unsalted pumpkin seeds
- garlic cloves
- black oil sunflower seeds (can be found in bird seed section or human grade)
- RAW apple cider vinegar in water
- ginger powder
- thyme leaf or powder
- cinnamon
- cayenne pepper
(All the above are for expelling/killing parasites)
- molasses (for a boost in iron lost during high parasite loads)

Also, copper deficient goats tend to suffer more frequently from high parasite load. Copper bolus regularly and free choice minerals are VERY important. Good luck!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Ryan Schlip said:


> I just wanted to take this time to inform you, that she passed away. I want to thank each and every one of you for all your help, your support, and your wealth of knowledge. If it weren't for you she would have never fought this long.
> 
> "It hurts to loose them either way, but we learn from the experience and pull our self up and carry on."
> 
> Thank you all so very much. I look forward to learning so much more


So sorry. I know how hard it is to loose one that you fought so hard for.


----------



## QuakerGoats (Nov 11, 2020)

Unfortunately I don't have any advice to offer, however I am very sorry for your losses


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

What a fighter your sweet girl was. I’m so sorry she’s gone. You tried so hard. Texas sized hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

@Ryan Schlip 
Today my little fur friend passed the raibow bridge.
She bounced across it without a trace of pain.
We loved her so much and tried so hard.
She fought like a champ.
We say thank you for the struggles to learn from, but also the joy of having her here.
May she bounce in goaty heaven and bring the good Lord a great amount of cheer.

I am so sorry for your loss. You did every thing you could.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Loss is never easy.


----------



## Ryan Schlip (Nov 11, 2020)

Thank you all for your kind words.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------

